# ||| Again Full-fledged Free Airtel Gprs |||



## hac_king (Jan 8, 2008)

There are still LOTS of tricks to squeeze free gprs from *AISI AZADI OR KAHA* 


________________________________________________________________________________

*
To enjoy this trick your Mobile office [ volume based by *567# ]and
airtel live should be activated and balance must be below 30 paisa.

All you have to do is goto settings of your s40 mobile Scroll down and select configuration here choose personal configuration settings click option, add new choose
streaming give account name anything, Leave upd port intact and set NO in prefered apn,

Now come to apn settings , proxy disable , data bearer packet data, keep bearer setting intact. Now in option of this new profile activate it that's it 


Make sure you use airtelgprs.com packet data

Here starts the trick Open your default browser 
and make a bookmark named LIVE TV and use this url
rtsp://100.1.200.213/gstek.info
and save it now back in default browser open *m.gstek.info
with airtel live profile you will get error that 
You are not authorised to view this service


Come to bookmarks and open LIVE TV , Keep it running for 15 to 20 seconds
then cancle it, AND VOILLA Evereything is now free in Default browser

Note in S60  mobile there is no need to cret a new streaming profile
just open 2 application 1 with Live and then with MO.
*


Orginally from
*gstek.info
From Wap Devices *m.gstek.info


----------



## arunks (Jan 8, 2008)

wow great work hac_king.....gud to see that u shared it agian at last...thank you....is there any free trick to be used with B$NL and if it is there then plz share it also...

Can i use these free tricks while on roaming to access free internet


----------



## hac_king (Jan 8, 2008)

arunks said:


> gud to see that u shared it agian at last...thank you...
> Can i use these free tricks while on roaming to access free internet



THNX but do you know about me?? means how u know that previous (211)
trick was too mine?? 
About roaming yes it works but i visits only delhi, dehradun n My chandigarh..

About BSNL sorry they blocked it n i hav no interest in 
BHAI SAHB NAHI LAGEGA(BSNL)??


----------



## arunks (Jan 8, 2008)

hac_king said:


> THNX but do you know about me?? means how u know that previous (211)
> trick was too mine??
> About roaming yes it works but i visits only delhi, dehradun n My chandigarh..
> 
> ...



i also live near chndigrh..



hac_king said:


> THNX but do you know about me?? means how u know that previous (211)
> trick was too mine??
> About roaming yes it works but i visits only delhi, dehradun n My chandigarh..
> 
> ...



i also live near chndigrh..

i know from when first full fledged was introduced not by u but by s..........


----------



## agnels (Jan 8, 2008)

Any Free GPRS with IDEA???


----------



## hac_king (Jan 9, 2008)

@angles  yes but its for mobile only..
in opera mini 4 change http to SOCKET n
ur OM browsing will be free (not downloading) 

@arunks  i got it,,, u r aks_oni???


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm..dunno


----------



## hac_king (Jan 10, 2008)

no replies?? :O


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

i need it free with vodafone.
any tips n tricks?
i can pay them for gprs ,theres no prob but i have been caling them almost daily for my gprs settings ,sending sms's but no reponse from 1.5 months.vodafonr suxxx


----------



## kool (Jan 10, 2008)

hac_king said:


> @angles  yes but its for mobile only..
> in opera mini 4 change http to SOCKET n
> ur OM browsing will be free (not downloading)


really???????


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 11, 2008)

does it works on S40 sries phones like Nokia 5200 which are MIDP 2.0 compatible ......... ?


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 12, 2008)

@harryneopotter



> Remember its for Midp 2.0 handsets only .



take a wild guess


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 12, 2008)

^ yea i understand that but ... in the links above ... it says only for S60 phones ..... and i am nt able to download from the above links ........ its a bit confusing ....some links dnt work ....


----------



## hac_king (Jan 12, 2008)

@harryneopotter yes buddy it will work on any phone that is midp2.0 supported
 i even used it on SE k500i 

n if u hav problem in download then goto there official site i.e. 
*teashark.com n follow download .... (this site is free in airtel)


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 12, 2008)

are u sure this site is free on airtel live ... ?? and only download charges will be deducted if i download from this site ?????????


----------



## hac_king (Jan 13, 2008)

^^yes buddy evn downloading of teashark
is also free frm airtel live.
So dnt hesitate


----------



## hac_king (Jan 20, 2008)

Well m not sure but hav heard that 99 proxy again enabled 4 mms apn in south.
So ppls frm south shud check it on mobile fst n bettr use teashark frm mms apn n 99 stngs.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 20, 2008)

Gr8 work.... hac king...


I am frm chennai... any hacks for Vodafone....
Pls......................

I am awaiting 1!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys i dont get it?.what do you mean by should not download? 
Another thing..is it working for anyone other than hack-king?
I am on 1 week mo and cant check it out at present..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2008)

its working for me too ..... i am using Airtel prepaid on my Nokia 5200, using teashark i can surf this forum and other sites like cricinfo.com , free of cost ..
only prob is tht sites dsnt open often ...and have to retry ... but it cld be a prob from the service provider's side........

A great trick by u hac king.... thnx a lot ..........


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats nice to hear...p.s that browser is 2 sh!t when compared to operamini


----------



## reddick (Jan 20, 2008)

But is there is any way v can gt free dnload also 
Could u know any other trick 4 that


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 21, 2008)

not working for me , i downloaded both UCWEB and Teashark, but both didn't work. giving a message that check network settings or something like that
my phone is NOkia 6085


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 21, 2008)

@hac_king: ur workin in k500i....m trying it in k300i which is almost same model...the teashark browser is not supported wen i transfer it 2 other folder in my phone from pc....any idea?

Enjoy~!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry about bumping an old thread, but the link to the file for the 3rd trick is broken. Can someone give me a new one please?


----------



## johnjjx (Feb 26, 2008)

is it working till now???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

no it doesnt...

the proxy part..


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 26, 2008)

HacKing please fix it!


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 26, 2008)

I am using airtel gprs free for the past 7 months without any trick.They didn't charge me since the day i had activated.

I am using airtel gprs free for the past 7 months without any trick.They didn't charge me since the day i had activated.It's a golden sim for me. 

I am using airtel gprs free for the past 7 months without any trick.They didn't charge me since the day i had activated.It's a golden sim for me.


----------



## abhishek_del (Feb 27, 2008)

these tricks are of use only if u r using the airtel 49 pm pack with 10paisa/10kb or airtel live. If i am using mobile office..they r of no help as 10rs are deducted every day.  Am I right *Hac_king*???

Or this works with mobile office also..if yes how??

Thanks for the trick btw.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 28, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Gr8 work.... hac king...
> 
> 
> I am frm chennai... any hacks for Vodafone....
> ...


----------



## johnjjx (Feb 29, 2008)

hac-king wer r u............


----------



## hullap (Feb 29, 2008)

any way for vodafone


----------



## abhishek_del (Feb 29, 2008)

hac-king pls answer my question..dude..where r u?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> HacKing please fix it!




LOL....

he is just a person... not a person working in airtel networking dept... no offence dude/..

u all guys better try ut his site..

this thread he created was mainly to popularise his site.. google.me.cc

good site.. and am a member there...


----------



## hac_king (Mar 4, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Thats nice to hear...p.s that browser is 2 sh!t when compared to operamini



Yes it was but try it again,,,, its completely revamped  
I can bet at present Teashark is faster then (2 times faster)
than any mini.. 
But its apparent that browsing is not user friendly in Teashark..

But whats the hack,, We are getting this in free.


@Tech.masti   Please Use airtel live settings for this....

@Speedyguy All i can suggest is "Check your settings" Coz its stil working fine in my K500i..
In  SE you have to opt a profile for java... just opt airtel live there,,

@Ring_wraith  Sorry for inconvenience but its updated 

*@Abhishek* No dude you are wrong... Its 100% free 

To all >> I am heartly sorry for my too late reply  but these days i am busy in my job.. Hope you all can understand....


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks man! You rock!


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW HADDI KA KING!!!  aakhir u shared aometing here too. GREAT WORK MY FRIEND. KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 4, 2008)

But hack king.... 

U r not telling anything abt Vodafone,.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 5, 2008)

this is not working with my nokia 6085


----------



## amit_at_stg (Mar 5, 2008)

well, i am continously using free gprs mobile office (airtel) for last 4-5 months. I purchased a 1.5 yrs validity sim for rs 350 got it charged with rs 50/-, got MO activated(deducted rs 20 instantly) since that day my gprs is free with almost zero balance in my sim, i havent recharged my connection yet. and ya there is no trick that i have done. its not just me, many of my other friends are also using it free.


----------



## hac_king (Mar 5, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> But hack king....
> 
> U r not telling anything abt Vodafone,.....



I am sorry buddy i never used vodafone (hutch)
so i don't have any trick for that  

@Tech_masti I am not sure about 6085 wheather its midp 2.0 or
not, so make it sure that your mobile is midp 2.0
..


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Hacking, what is the message to send to which number to get live and MMS setting? I thought maybe re-installing my settings might make the proxy work,


----------



## hac_king (Mar 5, 2008)

@ring Its not uniform in whole india?Its region dependent. So contact CC. but in NCR you have to send PLIVE and PMMS to 170 (toll free) respec. For live and mms activation.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok... will do.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 5, 2008)

hac_king said:


> I am sorry buddy i never used vodafone (hutch)
> so i don't have any trick for that
> 
> ..



oh !! 

its okay... thankssss..!


----------



## Edburg (Mar 12, 2008)

@hac king

i have nokia 6233(midp2.0) and airtel prepaid in chennai...

i have activated live and received live settings form airtel...

but none of the browsers(Teashark or UCWeb) works....they all say internet conn prob like there is no internet,etc....also no other app works in internet....only the default one(when i press 0 continuously opens) opens airtel live website....

so what cud be the prob ??


----------



## hac_king (Mar 13, 2008)

@EDburg Pleasecheck in your live settings and make sure you have port 8080 instead 9201 or 9401..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 13, 2008)

will these hacks work also for Airtel postpaid ...?


----------



## Edburg (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry if i am being ignorant...but how do i change the port number....there is not option in any settings....i even checkeed out the manual....

all is present inside the settings that airtel gave was "Applications supported:*Web"

besides only the default browser is working in net.....all other apps give error like no internet conn available....


----------



## choudang (Mar 15, 2008)

not working


----------



## Edburg (Mar 20, 2008)

Edburg said:


> but how do i change the port number....there is not option in any settings....
> 
> all is present inside the settings that airtel gave was "Applications supported:*Web"
> 
> besides only the default browser is working in net.....all other apps give error like no internet conn available....



any body knows the answer ??


----------



## hac_king (Aug 4, 2008)

May i know if proxy 10.2.45.155 is still working for anybody with mms Apn??


----------



## Renny (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys I'm a complete noob when it comes to GPRS/EDGE etc., so please bear my questions  ,

Suppose I have an Airtel SIM and activate GPRS(Which plan?), Will I get EDGE speeds(I live in Bangalore) and what will be the costs(Don't want Mobile Office),

And using hac_king's method can I download torrents with EDGE speeds free of cost? 

And other files from WWW and wap sites free with EDGE speeds and free of cost?


----------



## raksrules (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes you will get EDGE speeds if airtel in the following criteria are satisfied:

1. You should activate Airtel's Mobile Office GPRS Plan (dont know about Airtel Live).
2. Your service provider (here Airtel) will be providing EDGE service (Bangalore should not be a problem in this regard).
3. You mobile handset should be EDGE enabled.


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 12, 2008)

i am using airtel mobile offcie totaly free for about 3 months my sim is of delhi and i am in lucknow but now they started to charge  25 paise per 40 kb thats fu**ed up


----------



## hac_king (Aug 13, 2008)

@Rahul Yes Bro , There is no difference in End service between Regular Wired Internet
or GPRS , Just Difference is MEdium and technology (Speed too)

End service you are getting is Pure WWW service so regardless of GPRS , Dialup , Broadband you can use all services like Torrents etc. ( Condition is your ISP or Telecom should not block this service )

But at present all of the free alternates of Airtel had blocked except one for 
P.C. use and yes if you are getting EDGE then you can download torrents
at 20kBps ..


----------



## sude (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear hac_king and others..

STOP ADVERTISING UR BLOGS/WEBSITES IN THIS FORUM...
DO READ FORUM RULES..

-SUDE


----------



## hac_king (Oct 1, 2008)

Sude , thanx for being a genuine and honest user  .
Actually somewhat you can tell it advertising [ i agree ] but my first post is edited so many times? First there were 3 tricks openly posted but as trick closed i updated them and at present finding tricks 4 airtel is so severe. We still have lots of tricks at Gstek but now we are so much conscious about security thats why i posted our url.. Hope u got it and sorry if something is still wrong.
Regards:
Gourav sharma


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------

